# Gigi loves everyone...



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

TOO much!

She is great when I'm telling her to do a sit/stay or down/stay when we are alone or with immediate family. But if someone comes to the front door and she starts to bark. I will put her in a sit/stay, which it will take her a few tries to do because she wants to see whose at the door. When I finally get her to sit and open the door saying, "Stay", all Hell breaks loose. She immediately charges the door with excitement. I mean it's like she hasn't seen whoever it is at the door in years. Her whole body shakes and she starts to whine like she's missed them forever (this could be a stranger, too). It takes her a good 5 minutes to calm down.

Most people like the attention she gives them, but I don't want her to do this. I want to get her to obey me in a sit/stay and not fawn all over everyone when they visit or come home from being out for even 5 minutes.

What is the best way to get her to obey me in this situation?


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love to know the answer to this too, Ladybug does the same exact thing, and she won't listen if her nose catches a scent of something my children have dropped on the carpet. Same thing outside too, which frightens me. I'm wondering if this just comes with time and persistence? I totally feel your pain


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

If it were me, I'd get a patient friend or family member who's willing to help out. I'd do this in stages.

Stage 1: Have your helper come to the door and knock/ring the bell like normal. Put your dog in a sit/stay and move to the door. If she breaks, walk away from the door and don't open it. Have your helper walk away from the door, too. Try again from the beginning in 5min or so. Repeat until you can reliably get to the door and touch the handle w/o breaking the sit/stay. Reward w/ treats if not going to Stage 2.

Stage 2: Do Stage 1. If successful, start opening the door. When she breaks the sit/stay, close the door. You and the helper walk away from the door. Try again from the beginning in 5min or so. Repeat until you can reliably open the door (helper stays in the doorway) w/o breaking the sit/stay. Reward w/ treats if not going to Stage 3.

Stage 3: Do Stage 2. If successful, have helper enter the house. When she breaks the sit/stay, helper leaves, door closes. You and the helper walk away from the door. Try again from the beginning in 5min or so. Repeat until the helper can enter the house, walk to your dog and start petting (or whatever behavior you prefer) w/o breaking the sit/stay. Here, the petting and attention is the reward, so no treats should be needed.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, stealthq. Now I need to find a patient person to help me with this.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Good advice from stealthg. You can't expect her to go from 1+1 to differential calculus.

There is a spectrum of stimulation, from "home alone with owner" to "PAR-TAY with lots of people!!!!" If you break it down into tiny steps, and give her the opportunity to succeed at each step, she'll learn it in no time.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good luck with that.  



JE-UK said:


> There is a spectrum of stimulation, from "home alone with owner" to "PAR-TAY with lots of people!!!!"


I can block one Poodle from getting to the door. But now, anybody coming to my door *will* be greeted by two large Standards.

The dogs are friendlier than I am.  So . . . if the visitors don't like the greeting, they can go away.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> The dogs are friendlier than I am.  So . . . if the visitors don't like the greeting, they can go away.


ROFLMAO. :amen:


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

You're welcome 

I should have added - until she's ready to be proofed, when someone comes over, I'd put Gigi in another room or in her crate until the guest has been in the house for a couple of minutes and she gets over her initial excitement. That way, she doesn't have the opportunity to fail and undo your hard work!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Sandooch if I were anywhere near there I would come over and be that patient friend LOL And then we could switch, because I need help with this too. At least he doesn't bark when people show up. He almost never barks! Right now we're just working on sit/stay when I first come home, etc. Got to start somewhere! LOL So far, he's been training me.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck finding a person to help you with Gigi, because with an adorable girl like that, I would love that she jumped all over me and gave me so much attention!


----------

